# Vehicle rental



## mindak (Jul 9, 2010)

Just moved to Bangkok from the USA, Minnesota, with my family. Looking for a place to rent a vehicle long term. We have a family of 5 and plan to hire a driver. So, we need something bigger, 7 passenger. Really would have like to bring our Suburban with us! Really appreciate any help !


----------



## Ozfarang (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi there,

There is a company we use called Thai to Drive Bangkok.

We usually purchase our own vehicle and they just source a driver but I know they do vehicle+driver rental.

We deal directly with the owner who's an Aussie, I don't think I'm aloud to post his email so just PM me if you want it.

It starts with thaitodrivebangkok and ends with gmail.com, you can figure out the rest.

Good luck


----------

